# dhclient.conf



## Shriram (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi

I need to specify the dhclient like after certain specified time it should stop anc return to the commandline from trying to connect. So how do i modify the dhclient.conf for that ? i tried mentioning a value to the timeout time; but it still loops and is not returning to the terminal. Can someone help me out.

Thanks in advance !
Shriram


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2011)

It times out by default after a few tries.


----------



## Shriram (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah ! exactlly, what i want is that, is there any way to specify when it should time out ?


----------



## fwaggle (Jul 13, 2011)

My guess is the timeout and retry options - have you checked dhclient.conf(5)?


----------

